

Which are the CS subjects/papers every good systems programmer should read? - slynux


======
khnd
So I recently picked up "Computer Systems: A Programmer's Perspective" by
Randal Bryant and David O'Hallaron. It's pretty good and seems very thorough.
Also- I've seen it recommended online.
[http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/](http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/)

Also- Try searching or asking this on quora. Users on there are pretty good
with these type of questions! ok bye.

